# Golden-State Trade Canning Jar



## s102580 (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a general idea of how much this jar is worth ? It is a clear jar with the words Golden-State Trade PAT'D Dec. 20th 1910 Other Patents Pending, then a triange with an S in it, then below that the word Mark, and below that the word Mason. That is all written on the front of the jar. On the bottom is says, Ben Schloss Manfr. & Patentee H, S.F. Cal. 

 There are no chips but a few cool looking bubbles. The lid is pretty rusted. I believe it is a half gallon canning jar, but have no idea of its worth.

 Thanks for your help !!!


----------



## s102580 (Jul 31, 2012)

I meant to say TRIANGLE with an S in it !

 Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2012)

Here are all the Golden State jars sold on Ebay recently...

 http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_ipg=200&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sticky=1&_sc=1&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_adv=1&_sop=10&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&_dmd=1&_nkw=%22golden%20state%22%20jar&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0&LH_Complete=1


----------



## botlguy (Jul 31, 2012)

The jars are plentiful but the lids are scarce and worth more than the jars if in good condition. There are 3 different variants of the lid, all worth about the same. The lid fits no other jar as far as I know. Jars with real good lids are going for about $35 - 50 I believe, perhaps a bit less. Most of these jars will turn light Sun Colored Amethyst / Purple if exposed to ultra-violet light.


----------

